# أفكــــــــــــار لخدمة الشباب فى المؤتمرات والرحلات



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*لأ





هي لعبة بسيطة، يمكن استخدامها بصور مختلفة لتسهيل التعارف بين المجموعة. يصلح استخدامها في حفلة إذا كانت هناك فترات يمكن للافراد التحدث فيها (فترة أكل، فترة مفتوحة، الخ)

في بدء الحفل، يحصل كل فرد من الموجودين على "مشبك" و يقوم بتثبيته في ملابسه بحيث يستطيع الأخرين رؤيته. الهدف تجميع أكثر عدد من المشابك من الأخرين. لك الحق  في الحصول على مشبك (أو كل مشابك) أي من الافراد إذا سمعته يقول كلمة "لا"، أو إذا تمكنت من استدراجه في الحديث ليقولها. لذا، فأكثر الأشخاص المستهدفين هم أصحاب أكثر عدد من المشابك.
تستمر اللعبة طول الحفل، وفي النهاية يفوز صاحب أكبر عدد من المشابك.

المثال هنا باستخدام المشابك كأداة، و قول "لا" كالفعل. و لكن يمكن تطبيقها باستخدام أدوات متعددة مثل: شريطة مربوطة حول اليد أو شكل معين معلق بشريطة حول الرقبة، إلخ
يمكن أيضاً إستخدام أفعال مختلفة مثل: قول كلمات معينة متعلقة بالمناسبة (عيد مثلاً)، حركة معينة زي إن الشخص يربع ايده أو يحط رجل على رجل
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*اليوم تمت الأقوال

قم بتجميع مجموعة من النبوات الخاصة بالاحداث التي حدثت في إسبوع الالام،  ولكل نبوة شاهد من الأناجيل الأربعة على تحقيقها. استعن بكتاب طقس أسبوع الآلام في التحضير حيث يذكر النبوات المتعلقة بكل حدث في ساعته.

قم بكتابة كل من النبوات و كل من الأحداث على أوراق منفصلة.
وزعهم على المخدومين بحيث يحصل كل فرد إما على نبوة أو على تحقيق نبوة. يحاول الأفراد تجميع كل نبوة مع تحقيقها.

فكرة أخرى: اكتب لهم النبوات فقط، واطلب منهم البحث في الاناجيل الأربعة على تحقيق النبوة.


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*لعبة المفتاح
لعبة لتنمية مهارات التفكير الابتكاري

    * قم برسم دائرة على الأرض ، قطرها حوالي 5 مترات।
    * يمكن تحديد الدائرة باستخدام حبل، بدلا من الرسم।
    * ضع مفتاحا في وسط الدائرة بالضبط।
    * المطلوب من المخدومين هو ايجاد طريقة للحصول على المفتاح بدون أن يلمس أي جزء من جسمهم داخل حدود الدائرة। يمكن لمس المفتاح فقط।
    * يمكنهم استخدام أي أدوات موجودة معهم (جاكت مثلا) و لكن لا يسمح باحضار أدوات من الخارج. 

ملاحظة: لا يوجد حل واحد صحيح لهذه اللعبة، و لكن يتم ابتكار حلول مبتكرة متعددة 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*الصوم و الصلاة
قم بعرض صلاة القسمة التي تقال في الصوم الكبير عن الصوم و الصلاة.


إسأل المخدومين أين توجد كل من المواقف المعروضة بالقسمة في الكتب الكنسية (مثلا: في أي من أسفار الكتاب المقدس) و إقامة هذا النشاط كمسابقة بين عدد من المجموعات.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*أروع صديق






اطلب من وسط الحاضرين صديقين مقربين ليقوموا بالمشاركة في هذه اللعبة.
التحدي في هذه اللعبة مبني على معرفة الصديق لصديقه جيداً. اختر من يقبل هذا التحدي.
يقوم كل من الصديقين بإجابة بعض الاسئلة كتابةً ،لنفسه و لصديقه بدون أن يريها لصديقه أو يسأله.
أمثلة: ما هو لونك/ لونه المفضل؟ من هو شفيعك/ شفيعه؟ ما هو يوم ميلاده/ ميلادك؟ ما هي أكلتك/ أكلته المفضلة؟

بعد هذا، يأخذ الخادم الورقتين ويقوم بعرض الاسئلة لمعرفة الى أي مدى عرف كل من الصديقين إجابات صديقه و ربح التحدي



المناقشة: إبدأ بمناقشة مميزات الصداقة.. ما أروع أن يكون لك صديق قريب يعرفك جيداً و يفهمك قبلما تتكلم... شجعهم على المشاركة في المناقشة عن مواصفات الصديق المثالي...
 ثم ناقش كيف أن كل هذه الصفات ممثلة في شخص الهنا الحبيب، وكيف أنه بحق أروع صديق.
ايات للتأمل: "لذتي مع بني آدم" ,"المكثر الاصحاب يخرب نفسه لكن يوجد صديق ألصق من الاخ"
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2010)

*لقاءات مع شخصيات الكتاب
الهدف: الصلاة، صلوات من الكتاب المقدس


الفكرة: عمل لقاءت حوارية مع شخصيات الكتاب المقدس، في صورة برنامج تليفزيوني


قم بتقسيم المخدومين الى ٧ مجموعات، تحصل كل مجموعة على إحدى هذه الشواهد (أو مجموعة من الشواهد):
١) تكوين ٢٤: ٤٢-٤٦, ٥٢
٢) ١ صموئيل ١: ٢٬، ١٠ ، ١١ ، ٢٧ و ١ صموئيل ١:٢
٣) ٢ ملوك ٢٠: ١-٥
٤) يونان ١: ١٧ و ٢: ١ ، ١٠ و ٣:٣
٥) لوقا ١٨ : ١٣٬-١٤
٦) أعمال الرسل ٧: ٣٩ - ٤١
٧) دانيال ٩ : ١-٢٠  


تعرض على الجميع الأسئلة التالية و المطلوب من كل مجموعة اجابتها باستخدام الشاهد:
١) من أنت؟ (يا ريت تعرفنا بنفسك أكتر)
٢) ما سبب صلاتك؟
٣) كيف كانت إستجابة الله لصلاتك؟
٤) ماذا كان شعورك؟


في النهاية، تختار كل مجموعة فرد ليمثلها في تمثيل الشخصية، و تقوم بعرض الاجابات في صورة برنامج تليفزيوني ثم مناقشتها كمدخل أو كتطبيق عن الصلاة
*

:download:

*كل الأفكار منقوووووووووووووووووووووووولة للافادة
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

افكار جميلة جداااااااااا اخي

مشكوووووووور 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> افكار جميلة جداااااااااا اخي
> 
> مشكوووووووور
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

افكار رائعه ومميزه 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> افكار رائعه ومميزه
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (8 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يباررك جميل اوووووووى* 

*بس لعبه المشابك بصراحه مش فهماها*
*انا غبيه ولا ايه هههههههه*
*حااول تفهمهانى*


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2010)

افكار كلها روووووووعه 
ابوتربو 
ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *ربنا يباررك جميل اوووووووى*
> 
> *بس لعبه المشابك بصراحه مش فهماها*
> *انا غبيه ولا ايه هههههههه*
> *حااول تفهمهانى*


ههههههههههه...أولاد ربنا ميتقالش عليهم أغبياء...
بصى حضرتك إقريها كويس هتفهميها.
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> افكار كلها روووووووعه
> ابوتربو
> ربنا يبارك عملك


أشكرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------

